# BMW bluetooth kit group buy for early e46ers (feeler)



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

So, there are now atleast 2 options for those of with earlier (pre 02) e46s that want to use OEM BMW bluetooth setup.

1. http://www.eiskits.com. Randy at eiskits has created a wiring harness adapter and modifed the BMW bluetooth ULF so that it can be ued w/ any e46 (from 99 on). Does not require an programming by dealer. Unfortunatley, his regular price is kind of steep: $650. The kits are available now.

2. http://www.bmwbluetooth.com. Says that they will have a kit for 01 e46s on 8/15. May require programming by dealer (no word on that yet) .No word on price yet.

Please respnd with 
- your interest
-which choice you'd prefer (if if matters)
-what price you'd be willing to pay (realistically)
-your year/model
-any pointers on organziing a group buy (i've never done this before). 

I'll contact both of them and see if we can get a group rate. Unless anyone here already has an "inside" connection w/ one of them....


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Either of these would have to provide substantially-close-to-OE functionality above and beyond what I have now, at a reasonable price for me to consider it.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> Either of these would have to provide substantially-close-to-OE functionality above and beyond what I have now, at a reasonable price for me to consider it.


They are modified OE kits, so tehy provide OE functionality (including phonebook transfer). What price would you consider reasonable? I'm thinking $450 (given that CIrcle sells the regular one for $345, $450 would be a nice profit for the modifications to make it work.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm interested. 

I'd like the EISKits one, and I think $450-$500 is reasonable.

2001 BMW 330Ci, 5/4 production

Group buys are easy... but it would be highly recommended that you work out a group buy rate or a "Bimmerfest discount" type of rate first. From there, go ahead and post it, and let it run.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

Count me in for one at $450 02/2002 325i.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I'd need some sort of guarantee of adequate functional quality. Considering all the issues people with the normal kit in proper vehicles have had, it doesn't exactly give me a whole lot of confidence, especially for what it would cost.


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

Kaz said:


> I'd need some sort of guarantee of adequate functional quality. Considering all the issues people with the normal kit in proper vehicles have had, it doesn't exactly give me a whole lot of confidence, especially for what it would cost.


What sort of issues have people had? I am interested in the kit but only if it provides more functionality then, "Hello? HELLO?? Yes...I can sort of hear you...can you hear me? I'll call you when I get to a rest stop! A rest stop!! *click*" :banghead:

If it is better then that I am definitely interested :thumbup:

James.

2001 BMW 330Ci Build date: 04/01


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

robg, for what it's worth I sent a mail out to eiskits.com -- we'll see if Randy is up for a group buy. :thumbup:


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

*Name/number display?*

I wrote eiskits.com with this question. If you notice on this link:
http://www.eiskits.com/99plus3seriesbt.html
it says that name/number display is not supported. On this link however you can see that it (might) be
http://www.eiskits.com/99plus3seriesbt.html

I'll edit this post if I hear back from him.

Cheers,
James.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

James said:


> I wrote eiskits.com with this question. If you notice on this link:
> http://www.eiskits.com/99plus3seriesbt.html
> it says that name/number display is not supported. On this link however you can see that it (might) be
> http://www.eiskits.com/99plus3seriesbt.html
> ...


That's not the eiskit I was referring to. We're interestd in the OEM retrofit (which does support phone book transfer and name/number display)
http://www.eiskits.com/e46oemretrofit.html


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

James said:


> What sort of issues have people had? I am interested in the kit but only if it provides more functionality then, "Hello? HELLO?? Yes...I can sort of hear you...can you hear me? I'll call you when I get to a rest stop! A rest stop!! *click*" :banghead:
> 
> If it is better then that I am definitely interested :thumbup:
> 
> ...


You can read through all the other BT threads, but here's a few:

Inadequate mic volume (partly cured for some by moving the mic)
Excessive volume from voice control feedback
poor response from voice control
inconsistent phonebook sync


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

robg said:


> That's not the eiskit I was referring to. We're interestd in the OEM retrofit (which does support phone book transfer and name/number display)
> http://www.eiskits.com/e46oemretrofit.html


Ah, my bad. Sorry uch:


----------



## gesoffen (Jun 18, 2004)

Please keep us informed through this thread as I am interested....

2001 E46 Wagon


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Still waiting to hear back...


----------



## Aviatormd (Aug 3, 2004)

*2004/2005 325xi Bluetooth prep*

Can any one tell me if 2004/2005 325 xi have bluetooth built in them. What do I need to do to install a bluetooth phone.

Thanks

AviatorMD


----------



## ambishop (Oct 5, 2003)

Whoever you get the Kit from, make sure it is not the DREADED ULF BMW P/N 84 21 6 934 552 

This ULF module is the 1st Generation ULF module and has more bugs in it than you could imagine. It is total crap. Insist on getting the one of the new ULF modules.

Martin


----------



## BMW Bluetooth (Aug 16, 2004)

Completley Agreed.

We ship with the latest modules.

We are working with Rob on setting up a group buy after his personal evaluation on our Bluetooth Solution.

Thanks,

Parag with BMW Bluetooth



ambishop said:


> Whoever you get the Kit from, make sure it is not the DREADED ULF BMW P/N 84 21 6 934 552
> 
> This ULF module is the 1st Generation ULF module and has more bugs in it than you could imagine. It is total crap. Insist on getting the one of the new ULF modules.
> 
> Martin


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

UPdate-

SO as Parag of bmwbluetooth said, he's going to be sending me one of his ULF units for evaluation (I think he'd rather "test the waters" frist, and not generate a bunch of negative publicity if its not up to snuff yet. Anyway, assuming that goes well, we'll proceed w/ the group buy.


----------



## romne (Jul 14, 2004)

I would also be interested in a group buy on this for $450 or so. I have a 2001 330i. I need to double check the exact build date. The EIS kit looks good to me for a few reasons right now....ease of install for one. Also bmw bluetooth's website states their kit is not compatible for the e46 with build models prior to March of 2001. That could present an issue for some. Looking forward to seeing how this pans out.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

romne said:


> I would also be interested in a group buy on this for $450 or so. I have a 2001 330i. I need to double check the exact build date. The EIS kit looks good to me for a few reasons right now....ease of install for one. Also bmw bluetooth's website states their kit is not compatible for the e46 with build models prior to March of 2001. That could present an issue for some. Looking forward to seeing how this pans out.


Unfortunately, I never heard back from Randy at eiskits about doing a group buy. So, I'm moving forward w/ bmwbluetooth. It looks llike the price is going to be more than 450.


----------



## r1man1963 (Jun 9, 2004)

I am very interested, can the kit work with a 2004 330 Ci Convert and removing the BMW assist ?? I emailed bmwb,uetooth.com a few days ago and have never heard back ???


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

r1man1963 said:


> I am very interested, can the kit work with a 2004 330 Ci Convert and removing the BMW assist ?? I emailed bmwb,uetooth.com a few days ago and have never heard back ???


TO my knowledge, none of these kits address the issue of using the bluetooth kit w/ BMW assist. From what i've read, BMW should have a factory solutoin for this in a few months.


----------



## r1man1963 (Jun 9, 2004)

I am quite happy to remove thee BMW Assist, just want to confirm that once I do this, the BT module witll work with the 2004 Vert ??? Parag at www.BMWBluetooth finally returned my email to say he has a kit that works but no more info ??? Dealing with them via email only is a bit cumbersome unless they responded quicker. Anyone have a tel no. on them ????


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

r1man1963 said:


> I am quite happy to remove thee BMW Assist, just want to confirm that once I do this, the BT module witll work with the 2004 Vert ??? Parag at www.BMWBluetooth finally returned my email to say he has a kit that works but no more info ??? Dealing with them via email only is a bit cumbersome unless they responded quicker. Anyone have a tel no. on them ????


For a 2004 car, you should be able to buy directly from a BMW dealer. Just make sure that they're selling the latest ULF.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

What's the latest news on the group buy?


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Pete Teoh said:


> What's the latest news on the group buy?


I haven't heard anything from Parag at BMWbluetooth in about a week. I'm not sure what happened. :dunno:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

robg said:


> I haven't heard anything from Parag at BMWbluetooth in about a week. I'm not sure what happened. :dunno:


I haven't heard from Randy either.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> I haven't heard from Randy either.


Yeah-- I also emailed him and never heard back. Very strange.


----------



## r1man1963 (Jun 9, 2004)

This guy, Martin, has been very responsive to all of my questions. He is from :
http://www.bmwnav.com/bluetooth1.htm Does anyone want me to check out a group buy with him or Rob perhaps u want to ??? 
Neil-


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

r1man1963 said:


> This guy, Martin, has been very responsive to all of my questions. He is from :
> http://www.bmwnav.com/bluetooth1.htm Does anyone want me to check out a group buy with him or Rob perhaps u want to ???
> Neil-


I contated him a while ago, but he said that for older BMW retrofit kits I should contact www.bmwbluetooth.com (which is who il've been dealing with).


----------



## r1man1963 (Jun 9, 2004)

ok yes my bad, I talked to him about my 04


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I heard from Parag at BMWBluetooth. He's waiting for some parts to arrive from Germany. He's been out of touch because his Uncle just has a double bypass.


----------



## hormazd (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi Robg,
Can you point me to some links about a solution for BlueTooth with BMWassist. I believe the issue is resolved as of September 2004 production. What about my June production E60 with Nav. I am really interested in getting the real scoop on my prospects for a bluetooth in my car.

Thanks


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

hormazd said:


> Hi Robg,
> Can you point me to some links about a solution for BlueTooth with BMWassist. I believe the issue is resolved as of September 2004 production. What about my June production E60 with Nav. I am really interested in getting the real scoop on my prospects for a bluetooth in my car.
> 
> Thanks


Sorry-- I'm not familiar w/ bluetooth/bmw assist options for the e60. :dunno:


----------



## gesoffen (Jun 18, 2004)

Any news on this group buy potential?


----------



## drpahjee (Jan 17, 2002)

what's the latest? anybody arrange a GB?


----------



## r1man1963 (Jun 9, 2004)

I finally installed mine and happy to report that it is fantastic !!!! Sounds great, works great and I am thriilled. Best part was that I installed it in under 45 min myself and I am no genius when it comes to this sort of thing. I purchased mine from Martin at :

BimmerNav.com

$ 346 incl shipping for the most up to date model, the # 387 although, the # 089 works just as well I have heard. Oh, btw, this is providing that u have BMW Assist, I just swapped out the 2 modules as I have zero use for BMW Assist . Also I had to order 2 small parts from my dealer for another $ 49 or so, total price was under $ 400 !!!!!


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

This was for people with older cars that don't take the stock BT kit. If you have Assist, the standard one will work.


----------

